# UFC 220 + Bellator



## MA_Student (Jan 21, 2018)

Just caught up with the Mma and a damm good night of fights.

I'm so happy for DC. He's a great fighter who gets far to much hate. He took the opportunity given to him by jones being a total screw up and went with it. Dc is a great guy and a fantastic fighter. He's very exciting I don't know where the boring comments come from. People love guys like randy couture and couture had a very similar style to dc. I'd say couture was more boring because he held guys against the fence for ages. But I'm super happy for dc.


Stipe vs Francis I thought was the obvious outcome. Francis has good power but done once they got past the first. Loved stipe at the end taking the belt off Dana and giving it to his coach to put around him due to Dana wanting him to lose.

As for Bellator Rory macdonald became the champ in a very good and close fight respect to Lima and rampage vs chael again predictable, rampage must be one of the laziest guys ever and should retire.


----------



## Reedone816 (Jan 27, 2018)

Pico body blow...

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------

